# 100 million Canadian population



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

It’s time for Canada to focus on expanding our population


Brian Mulroney is calling on Canadians to embrace what he calls “a new national policy” that would commit this country to achieving a population of 100 million by the end of the century.




www.theglobeandmail.com


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> It’s time for Canada to focus on expanding our population
> 
> 
> Brian Mulroney is calling on Canadians to embrace what he calls “a new national policy” that would commit this country to achieving a population of 100 million by the end of the century.
> ...


BS as Canada sooner or later gonna split apart......
Also more than half immigrants are coming to GTA... it would be a complete disaster 
and because Canada is not really appealing anymore to immigrants from developed countries (just look at immigration stats) , it would just speed up split of Canada


----------



## rl1983 (Jun 17, 2015)

What's the point? Vancouver and area are bursting at the seams. There's no point to this except for a tax and spend policies the governments are infamous for.

Fertility rates continue to drop because Canadians can't afford to have the families that were once common. 4-6 kids etc. Most can't even afford a house to hold those families in anymore.

I agree with gibor, I doubt I'll be spending my retirement years in Canada.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Corporate propaganda, repackaged as progressivism for ivory tower elitists and ego-stroking politicians.

Just look up "Century Initiative" to see who is really behind this push.

Also, I'm assuming these immigrants are not turtles, so they're going to need housing once they're here. In case anyone hasn't noticed, we're already failing epically in that department.

Of course, you have to realize that the 1%'ers and wealthy politicians don't care since they're rich and will be unaffected by any negative outcomes from such schemes. They only see more consumers, more taxpayers, and their own assets rising in value.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

gibor365 said:


> BS as Canada sooner or later gonna split apart......


You don't seem to have a lot of respect for your country. In fact based on your posting history, you seem to be hoping for harm to the nation.

You also cheer on opponents of our country, and praise foreign dictators.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Of course, you have to realize that the 1%'ers and wealthy policiticans don't care since they're rich and will be unaffected by any negative outcomes from such schemes.


 they also have real estate in other countries


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Those who don't like the project are welcomed (and encouraged) to leave and go elsewhere.
> 
> Citizens of a country should be committed to making our society a better place, with a better lifestyle.
> 
> ...


Bringing millions of immigrants from different shitholes definitely won't "making our society a better place, with a better lifestyle.", completely opposite
Disgusting...

by saying those irresponsible statements, Brian M. just giving more votes to Mad Max


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

gibor365 said:


> Bringing millions of immigrants from different shitholes definitely won't "making our society a better place, with a better lifestyle.", completely opposite
> Disgusting


It's hilarious that this immigrant (from a shithole country, Russia) is one of the most aggressive anti-immigration voices on this board.

Double irony that he's also from a religious group which had a horrible time immigrating to Canada over the years. The Canadian population was very antisemitic and pushed back, for decades, against Jewish immigration.

Do you know what British/Canadians used to say about Jewish immigrants, gibor? The kinds of xenophobic opinions they held? I suggest you go look it up, because they spoke exactly like how YOU speak about other immigrants you don't like.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

james4beach said:


> It's hilarious that this immigrant (from a shithole country, Russia) is one of the most aggressive anti-immigration voices on this board.


First of all, I'm immigrant from Israel, one of the amazing countries in the World and I've never lived in Russia (I lived in USSR before Israel). btw, Russia is one of the 2-3 superpowers in the World. In US , the highest number of millionaires per capita are with Russian roots. Immigration from Soviet Union made Israel one of the most developed countries.
I'd happy if Canada won't have immigration at all, we'd be in much better shape in Israel.
Immigration should be reasonable and not just "100 millions or other BS".
The thing is that professionals from normal and developed countries won't come here and aren't coming later.
Current immigration level should be decreased by at least 30-50%. The immigration should be balanced (currently 35-40% of immigrants are coming from 4 Asian countries - racism?!).
Number of refugees should be decreased 10 times


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> BS as Canada sooner or later gonna split apart......
> Also more than half immigrants are coming to GTA... it would be a complete disaster
> and because Canada is not really appealing anymore to immigrants from developed countries (just look at immigration stats) , it would just speed up split of Canada


It's not this high. It's about a third.









Toronto will still be attractive to immigrants after coronavirus


Toronto was the fastest growing city in Canada and the U.S. last year, thanks to immigration.




www.cicnews.com





How do you suggest Canada would split due to immigration? Canada has had high immigration for pretty well its whole existence. 

Honestly kind of boggled that I have to tell an immigrant that immigration to Canada is not a bad thing! Of course, gibor might have been happier if Canada did not let him come here.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

andrewf said:


> It's not this high. It's about a third.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's much more than 1/3 .... I googled numbers and 77% of immigrants to ON are coming to GTA , and more then half immigrants to Canada are coming to ON... and I think those stats doesn't include refugees as then number would be even higher.
Canada is gonna split with or without immigration, immigration can just a bit speed up this process..
Generally immigration is not a bad thing if it's regulated properly.


> gibor might have been happier if Canada did not let him come here.


 no doubt...


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

andrewf said:


> How do you suggest Canada would split due to immigration? Canada has had high immigration for pretty well its whole existence.


This kind of argument (that immigration and non-whites are going to destroy a country) is a popular argument with white supremacists and those who believe in ethnicity-based nationhood.

e.g. the neo-nazi belief that Europe is a white Christian nation... and American white supremacists believe the same.

People with this ideology believe that cohesion and peace can only exist among those of a pure or homogeneous race/religion.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

james4beach said:


> This kind of argument (that immigration and non-whites are going to destroy a country) is a popular argument with white supremacists and those who believe in ethnicity-based nationhood.
> 
> (e.g. America is a white Christian nation)
> 
> People with this ideology believe that cohesion and peace can only exist among those of a pure or homogeneous race/religion.


This is absolute nonsense to think that I believe in "white Christian nation" LOL 
As I said above, I'd support immigration from OECD countries and 1/3 of them aren't "whites" one ...
Probably mostly Liberals considered humans colors ...


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

gibor365 said:


> This is absolute nonsense to think that I believe in "white Christian nation" LOL
> As I said above, I'd support immigration from OECD countries and 1/3 of them aren't "whites" one ...
> Probably mostly Liberals considered humans colors ...


gibor, most Canadian immigration is merit based, on the points system. It screens people based on things like skills & education level. We don't let in everyone and (by design) and it's competitive... designed to get the most employable and useful immigrants.

Don't you think that the points system is effective at ensuring we get useful immigrants?

The country of origin really is pointless here and should not matter in any way. I really don't understand why you care which country immigrants come from.

Don't you want the best and brightest, most skilled Africans to immigrate to Canada? I do.


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

Gibor, if you only want immigrants from OECD countries, hardly anyone will come because those country have equivalent living standard as Canada. 

However, when immigrants are highly concentrated from a few countries, it is more difficult to assimilate them as they can easily form their own racial enclave. 

Additionally, before we try to solve our problem of aging population with immigrants, maybe we should try to encourage more Canadian to have children first (and sky-high property price certainly does not help).

Nevertheless, more people generally means more hard power, if Canada have the population of Germany, will China detain the 2 Michael ?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> It's much more than 1/3 .... I googled numbers and 77% of immigrants to ON are coming to GTA , and more then half immigrants to Canada are coming to ON... and I think those stats doesn't include refugees as then number would be even higher.
> Canada is gonna split with or without immigration, immigration can just a bit speed up this process..
> Generally immigration is not a bad thing if it's regulated properly.
> no doubt...


You're just making stuff up at this point. Did you know that 100% of immigration to Toronto goes to Toronto? Shocking, I know!

ETA: if we were to pursue this policy of increasing rates of immigration, we would need to match it with plans for delivering housing and infrastructure to support it as well. Part of the problem of housing in the GTA is that the vast majority of the land area of the cities is zoned exclusively for single family homes. It is illegal to build a duplex. This is madness. And we need to foster growth of secondary cities (KW, Hamilton, London, Peterborough, Barrie). It's already in the plan, to an extent, but it would be a good idea to build transit to connect cities, like you would see in Europe.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> It would be grate if new immigrants would be from OECD countries or Eastern Europe, but to bring 60M ppl from different World's shitholes?! Ridiculous!


I don't think it's that simple. We get a lot of immigration from places like India and China, but we're skimming the 'OECD' equivalent end of the pool in those countries. Chinese cities like Shanghai, Beijing, Guangzhou and Shenzhen are quite developed, and score at the top of education rankings. I can see why Chinese people from these cities might find Canada appealing, but that is probably more a function of livability (less pollution, more freedom, more space) than economic opportunity.

Per capita GDP in Shanghai is around 22k USD. That's double that of Russia as a whole and similar to Moscow.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It seems to me that any time conservatives propose increased immigration it has something to do with a shortage of workers for low income sectors. The economics are that a shortage of workers increases wages and corporations don't want to pay those higher wages. 

They like the "free market" system until it doesn't favor them anymore.

We need to be careful not to overpopulate Canada and deplete the resources we require to live.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Johnny_kar said:


> Gibor, if you only want immigrants from OECD countries, hardly anyone will come because those country have equivalent living standard as Canada.
> 
> However, when immigrants are highly concentrated from a few countries, it is more difficult to assimilate them as they can easily form their own racial enclave.
> 
> ...


I agree to certain degree that majority of OECD countries have equivalent living standard as Canada, but still OECD has members like Chile, Columbia, Mexico etc who may want to come here.... and to attract immigrants from more developed countries, Canada need to have some real economy (not just commodities and maple leaf syrup  and to encourage big hi-tech and other companies to build sites here ....(like Israel did in 90's). 
And I agree about "encourage more Canadian to have children firs", when we came here 22 years ago, we had an impression that Canada just don;t want Canadians to have kids , but prefer to bring young immigrants for whon they don't need to pay for education etc


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

james4beach said:


> gibor, most Canadian immigration is merit based, on the points system. It screens people based on things like skills & education level. We don't let in everyone and (by design) and it's competitive... designed to get the most employable and useful immigrants.
> 
> Don't you think that the points system is effective at ensuring we get useful immigrants?
> 
> ...


In theory yes, " on the points system" , but on practice it's more political ... just take a look at official country of origin immigrants table ...
We also bring tons from refugees, many of them are pseudo-refugees who is just coming to get "free lunch" .
IMHO, more important quality of immigrants , not number of immigrants. So, to make targets in hard numbers are stupid.... if enough skilled immigrant in specific year cannot be found, just bring this year less...
Also, I don't like when vast majority of immigrants are coming from the just couple of countries.... it should be diversified , similar to US Green Card lottery (countries from which too many immigrants came already are disqualified).
P.S. I've heard about point system, but personally, we got instant approval after embassy clerk read our credentials


----------



## Fain (Oct 11, 2009)

The more the merrier.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

_A return to normal immigration patterns with these higher targets would mean that in 2021 Canada could expect:
_

_100,568 new permanent residents from India;_
_another 35,538 immigrants from China;_
_32,688 from the Philippines;_
_14,805 from Nigeria;_
_12,684 from Pakistan;_
_12,667 from the United States;_
_11,891 from Syria;_
_8,260 from Eritrea;_
_7,173 from South Korea, and;_
_7,115 from Iran in the same year._
_In the five years that ended in 2019, immigration from India, the greatest source of new permanent residents to Canada, skyrocketed, growing by almost 117.6 per cent from 39,340 in 2015 to 85,590._

This is crazy demographic change !!! Slowly , but steadily Canada is becoming 3rd World country








Where will Canada’s 401,000 immigrants come from in 2021? - Canada Immigration and Visa Information. Canadian Immigration Services and Free Online Evaluation.


The Asian countries of India, China and the Philippines are sure to once again be the top three most important sources of new permanent residents to Canada in the coming year as Covid-19 vaccines are rolled out and travel restrictions fall away.




www.immigration.ca


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

On the other hand
_An estimated 2.8 million Canadian citizens live abroad_ (huge number comparing to other developed countries, More than 9% of all Canadian citizens live outside of Canada. That compares to 1.7% of Americans, 2.6% of Chinese citizens, 3.3% of French citizens, 4.3% of Australians, 9% of British citizens, and 21.9% of New Zealanders. ).

_57 per cent of all overseas Canadians live in the United States, Hong Kong, the United Kingdom or Australia._
_*Young Canadians — those between 21and 25 year old — left Canada at twice the overall average rate.*_
_*


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/estimated-2-8-million-canadians-live-abroad-1.790218


*_


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

A lot of Canadians go to the US for jobs in industries where it is important to locate there, particularly early in your career, such as tech. Of course, many are also dual citizens, which explains why so many live in Hong Kong. Many HKers got Canadian citizenship so they could bail if things went south there under Chinese rule. Of course, China does not recognize secondary passports so they might not be allowed to leave.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> This is crazy demographic change !!! Slowly , but steadily Canada is becoming 3rd World country


I'm glad I'm not the only one who sees it.

Canada is doomed.
Everyday Canadians will work harder for less. It's one big race to the bottom. And there are no winners in this race.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

andrewf said:


> A lot of Canadians go to the US for jobs in industries where it is important to locate there, particularly early in your career, such as tech. Of course, many are also dual citizens, which explains why so many live in Hong Kong. Many HKers got Canadian citizenship so they could bail if things went south there under Chinese rule. Of course, China does not recognize secondary passports so they might not be allowed to leave.


Sure, because Canada doesn't have any industries except "bananas" (I meant commodities) 



> Canada is doomed.


 100%! This is why I support my kids who want to go to more efficient countries


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who sees it.
> 
> Canada is doomed.
> Everyday Canadians will work harder for less. It's one big race to the bottom. And there are no winners in this race.


I'm not so sure. I do well for myself. 

I'm amused by the idea that immigration is fine as long as it comes from melanin-challenged places. Brown or black = third world. You guys don't really try to hide the racism, eh?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> Sure, because Canada doesn't have any industries except "bananas" (I meant commodities)
> 
> 100%! This is why I support my kids who want to go to more efficient countries


Send them back to mother Russia. I'm sure they will prosper. Just don't criticize Putin.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

andrewf said:


> Send them back to mother Russia. I'm sure they will prosper. Just don't criticize Putin.


There are many nice countries except Russia, but if my son , who is working in Private Equity company, finds similar job in Moscow = I'm completely fine with it... even though for now he's aiming for London, UK
In any case comparing cities like Moscow or St. Petersburg with ugly Toronto, it's like comparing NHL with House League


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

andrewf said:


> I'm not so sure. I do well for myself.
> 
> I'm amused by the idea that immigration is fine as long as it comes from melanin-challenged places. Brown or black = third world. You guys don't really try to hide the racism, eh?


You can do whatever you want, but Canada is doomed!
You also forgot to mention "yellows"  ... in any case I'm colorblind 
I also hate Islamists that are coming here from half of top 10 sources of immigration to this doomed place
btw, for last several years , "whites" are visual minority in our riding... just don't want new South Africa


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

andrewf said:


> I'm not so sure. I do well for myself.
> 
> You guys don't really try to hide the racism, eh?


You may being do well, but lots of people are not.

Imagine how you would feel if you were 20 years old, directionless, out of highschool and probably overpaying for some post secondary education, and yet...

House prices are soaring all around you and wages are stagnant. 

We need to stop the immigration.
We are destroying ourselves.

People can't afford to live here anymore.
When you have immigration, you increase housing demand and you increase worker supply which throttles wage growth.

Recipe for disaster. We are already in deep trouble. Maybe you just don't see it because you are well off...


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> You may being do well, but lots of people are not.
> 
> Imagine how you would feel if you were 20 years old, directionless, out of highschool and probably overpaying for some post secondary education, and yet...
> 
> ...


House prices being high is not from immigration. We can solve the problem pretty quickly by letting areas zoned SFH be densified with multi-unit buildings. Splitting homes into duplexes, building townhouses, fourplexes, etc. The inner suburbs of Toronto are far less dense than the new suburbs being built on the edge of town. It's the same story in London UK.

The people panicking about immigration now would be the same folks fretting about the Italians ruining Canada 50 or 60 years ago. I know lots of immigrants from Europe who were peasants and grew up very poor after the war. Canada miraculously was not ruined when they came here. A lot of them were very entrepreneurial and became quite successful.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> You can do whatever you want, but Canada is doomed!


Escape while you can, gibor! Save us from the immigrant menace.


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

In terms of immigrant, there isn't much choice for Canada.
As I previously mention, a welfare state with aging population is a Ponzi scheme as tax revenue growth slow down with pension and healthcare expenditure growth increase. In the meantime, as women become more accepted in the workforce and earn significant income, the opportunity cost for women to have children increase significantly, suggesting that government will require significant subsidies (to the point that it become unreasonable) to entice women to have children. Therefore, accepting immigrants really become the best option we are left with. 

However, consider by 2100, nearly every continent outside of Africa will have serious aging and decline in population, it does make me wonder where will we get more immigrants to buttress the system.


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

KaeJS said:


> You may being do well, but lots of people are not.
> 
> Imagine how you would feel if you were 20 years old, directionless, out of highschool and probably overpaying for some post secondary education, and yet...
> 
> ...


Low skill immigrants do reduce wages, but that's not the problem with immigration in general, the only problem here is the country accepted the wrong type of immigrant.


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

gibor365 said:


> _A return to normal immigration patterns with these higher targets would mean that in 2021 Canada could expect:_
> 
> 
> _100,568 new permanent residents from India;_
> ...


What is the problem with this ? Having too many immigrants from a certain country make it more difficult to integrate them into the country as they will form ethnoburb (like Brampton, or Richmond Hill), but how is changing demography a problem in itself.
We need to have programs that encourage immigrants to not all live in the same area, we also need to have programs that encourage people of different background to have more interaction with each others, but if they earn income that is above Canadian average, and if they follow our laws and tradition, why is having many immigrants a problem??????

P.S: However, diversity means there are more conflicts between people and the country is more difficult to be united, as I previously mention.


----------

